# Herr der Ringe Online ab sofort in Deutschland Free 2 Play



## GxGamer (3. November 2010)

Hi Leute,

ab heute ist es soweit, ab sofort kann Der Herr der Ringe online absolut kostenlos auch in Deutschland gespielt werden.
 Bestehende Konten wurden automatisch angepasst.
Ab sofort werden keine Abonnements mehr benötigt, man kann aber ab sofort Punkte kaufen um sich Spezialitems zu gönnen.
Spieler, welche noch ein Abo haben, werden automatisch zu VIP-Usern und bekommen 500 Punkte gratis, solange sie die Monatsgebühr weiterzahlen.

Hier ist der Link zu den FAQ zum Free to Play von LotRO:
Faq : Der Herr der Ringe Online (HdRO) - Free to play : Codemasters

Herunterladbar ist es über diesen Link:
http://lotro.cdnetworks.us/lotro/PANDO/Enedwaith/LOTROEU_Enedwaith_DE_Downloader.exe 

Offizielle Homepage:
https://www.lotro-europe.com/Home/Index/de

Quelle:
Die Email die ich bekommen habe 

Also dann, wir sehen uns in Mittelerde
Ich hoffe das ich meine erste News nit vermurkst habe.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. November 2010)

Endlich bin gleich am laden !!

Edit:

Ich habe zwar zeit morgen aber die Ladenzeit jetzt is schon extrem !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. November 2010)

Werd auf jeden mal reinschnuppern


----------



## Fritze (4. November 2010)

Da spiel ich 1 Monat kein AION mehr weil no time & geld und dann sowas, es reizt mich ja schon sehr, aber studium.... 
Naja probieren kostet ja nichts 

thx


----------



## Sash (4. November 2010)

naja das mit dem itemshop ist schon blöde.. also gibts nix anständiges zu farmen oder wie?


----------



## tickymick (4. November 2010)

Hmm, wie alt muss man den sein um sich zu registrieren? Hab mein echtes Geburtsdatum angegeben, und PEGI ist ja ab 12 also sollte es gehen. Leider meint die Seite ich bin nicht berechtigt um es zu spielen, und nachlesen kann ichs jetzt auch nirgendsmehr, weil immer die Meldung kommt .


----------



## Homerclon (4. November 2010)

Welche Nachteile haben die Free-Player denn, außer das sie für "Spezialitems" löhnen müssen?
Bzw. welche Vorteile bieten diese "Spezialitems"?
Weiß das zufällig schon jemand?


----------



## Sardor85 (4. November 2010)

@Homerclon: So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, kann man nur bis lvl 50 lvl'n und hat nur 2 char slots, und eine begrenzung von 2 Gold wo nicht viel ist.
Bin selber in Mittelerde tätig und bin VIP Member.

Thema "Spezialitems": Da weis ich jetz nicht genau was du meinst.
Man wird nicht besser wenn man sich etwas im shop kauft, man kauft da nur schnellere buffs um zb.: trait schneller zu lvl'n, so wie in anderen F2P spielen wo man nur was von sich halten kann wenn man 500€ im  shop ausgibt ist das F2P system von HDRO nicht.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Helfen und lust auf mehr machen, schaut rein ist wirklich extrem Klasse HDRO, spiele schon länger als 2 Jahre.

Gruß Sardor85.


----------



## Mental Gear (4. November 2010)

Sorry falsches Thema, Beitrag gelöscht


----------



## Predi (4. November 2010)

Diese Übersicht sollte eigentlich erklären welche Vorteile VIP und Premium User gegenüber anderen Usern haben.

Link

Zum Beispiel kann ausschließlich der VIP User am PvP teilnehmen bzw. an dem Monsterspiel.

mfG Predi


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. November 2010)

So nun noch Instaliren und dann kann es los gehen...keinen plan was ich spielen soll...


----------



## wari (4. November 2010)

finde das spiel leider grotten schlecht... hatte es vor 2 monaten mal angetestet.. hab kaum spieler um mich rum gehabt, hat null spaß gemacht.. 

kommt leider in keinster weise gegen WoW an, außer dass die landschaften schöner aussehen..


----------



## mixxed_up (4. November 2010)

Irre ich mich, oder gibt es da tatsächlich kaum Sprachausgabe? 
Wenn die Chars da reden, sehe ich nur den Text ... omg.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. November 2010)

Brauch man doch nicht und lesen hilft deinen Kopf fit zu bleiben !


----------



## Homerclon (4. November 2010)

Sardor85 schrieb:


> Thema "Spezialitems": Da weis ich jetz nicht genau was du meinst.


Den Begriff verwendete GxGamer in seiner User-News.


Hab es doch richtig verstanden das man diese Punkte (zum Freischalten zusätzlichen Inhalts) auch im Spiel verdienen kann, oder?
Dann könnte man die 2Gold-Grenze, und manche andere Begrenzungen, ja auch durchs Spielen freischalten. Oder kann man die Punkte hierfür nicht verwenden?

Ich hab etwas von einer Spielwelt-Begrenzung gelesen (nicht auf der Offiziellen Seite), stimmt es das man manche Gebiete nur als Premium/VIP-Spieler betreten kann?


----------



## Antalos (4. November 2010)

hab mir gleich beim MM um die ecke "Die Schatten von Angmar" für 5€ und von Gamestop.de "Die Minen von Moria" für 8€ inkl. versand (ingameStore ca 30€) (Summe 13€ ) bestellt...dafür ist man dann gleich premium und ist nicht ganz so eingeschrenkt...das DLC hol ich mir dann von den erspielten punkten und hab so eine sichere brücke bis Guild Wars II released...

mfg Anta


----------



## Sardor85 (5. November 2010)

> Hab es doch richtig verstanden das man diese Punkte (zum Freischalten zusätzlichen Inhalts) auch im Spiel verdienen kann, oder?


Ja man kann sich punkte auf mit spielen verdienen, und die dann ganz regulär im shop ausgeben für emote's oder erweiterung, kostet halt ne menge punkte 



> Dann könnte man die 2Gold-Grenze, und manche andere Begrenzungen, ja  auch durchs Spielen freischalten. Oder kann man die Punkte hierfür nicht  verwenden?


Doch die Punkte wo man verdient vom traiten oder nur von gegenden erkunden sind offizielle punkte wo du im shop ausgeben kannst.



> Ich hab etwas von einer Spielwelt-Begrenzung gelesen (nicht auf der  Offiziellen Seite), stimmt es das man manche Gebiete nur als  Premium/VIP-Spieler betreten kann?


Mit der Spielwelt begrenzung hast du recht man kann als F2P user nur in 
Ersten gebiet questen und lvl'n, heist Schatten von Angmar.
Was auch nicht machen kannst ist in das PVMP gebiet zu gehen als F2P user, das ist nur VIP's vorbehalten wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, wenn nicht dann verbesert mich. 

So hoffe ich konnte helfen.
Gruß Sardor85.


----------



## DarkMo (5. November 2010)

hmm, geladen un grad beim installieren. nu wollt ich mir nen acc basteln, wolln die ne komplette rechnungsadresse  sry, aber das is mir zuviel des guten. ich wollte ne runde schnuppern un ned meine daten in die welt rausbrüllen...

schade drum :/


----------



## Sardor85 (5. November 2010)

@DarkMo: Die werden damit nicht unsinn treiben, so ist es halt bei HDRO.
Wenn die unsinn damit treiben würden dann würde ich hete nict mehr spielen. Damit wollen die nur das man sofort in den LOTRO shop schnuppern kann. Und schauen was man so in dem shop bekommt.
Gruß Sardor85.


----------



## DarkMo (5. November 2010)

joa, aber dennoch wärs mir lieber, wenn ich diese daten erst angeben muss, wenn ich wirklich kohle investieren will un ned beim reinen schnuppern. das verschreckt meiner ansicht nach mehr, wie das es bringt ^^


----------



## Freak2011 (5. November 2010)

für mich persönlich leider etwas spät das Free 2 play   gibt mittlerweile 100mal bessere games


----------



## Sardor85 (6. November 2010)

@DarkMo: Jap wenn man es so sieht ist es schon bißle seltsam damit die die kompletten daten wollen, vileicht ändern die das noch.


@Freak2011: Ist ansicht sache welches F2P spiel man lieber spielt, zum glück sind die geschmäcker verschieden, wär ja schlimm wenn alle gleich wären.


Gruß Sardor85.


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2010)

wars mir doch so -.-

seit ich das ding installiert hab, wars netz sau lahm. als erstes natürlich hdro wieder deinstalled. keine änderung. nu hab ich im taskmanager die prozesse durchgeschaut und fand recht fix was seltsames mir unbekanntes: PMB.exe. einfach ma gekillt und siehe da, das netz lief wieder rund. also auf ursachen forschung gegangen...

nen dienst wars ned aber es war in c:\programme zu finden. und zwar handelt es sich um den mediabosster von pando networks. gut zu wissen - nie installiert. wie kommt das ding also auf meinen rechner ^^ aber was hat das mit hdro zu tun? egal, erstma uninstall un weg damit. dann rumgegoogelt und schau an - viee ratlose user denen es genauso ging. keiner wusst so recht, wo der rotz herkommt. die herstellerseite von denen sagt auch eher was über videostreaming aus, passt au ned so wirklich zu hdro vom bauchgefühl her. un dann fand ich das:
To all LOTRO players: delete Pando Media Booster! - NeoGAF

super  son mist bekommt mer da schön mit aufn rechner geschnallt. schaut also besser bei euch auch ma nach, ob der läuft un die bandbreite frisst. so ein rotz man. zum glück hab ich da keinen acc angelegt. spätestens jetz is für mich feierabend mit denen...


----------



## GxGamer (8. November 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wars mir doch so -.-
> 
> seit ich das ding installiert hab, wars netz sau lahm. als erstes natürlich hdro wieder deinstalled. keine änderung. nu hab ich im taskmanager die prozesse durchgeschaut und fand recht fix was seltsames mir unbekanntes: PMB.exe. einfach ma gekillt und siehe da, das netz lief wieder rund. also auf ursachen forschung gegangen...
> 
> ...




Den Pando Media Booster findet man in vielen Downloadmanagern von Onlinespielen.
Wird einfach ungefragt mitinstalliert, ist super instabil und bremst das Internet aus, als hätte man ein 56k-Modem. Deshalb spiele ich keine Spiele die dieses Ding heimlich mitinstallieren (deswegen zocke ich atm doch kein HdRO). Was mich wundert ist, das der richtig installiert wird und nach dem Download nicht verschwindet. Ist halt auch so ein Peer to Peer-Datentransfer, andere ziehen sich die Installfiles dann auch von deinem Rechner und das bremst halt wie Sau wenn der Upload belegt ist und die Anfragen an Websites im Browser nicht mehr durchkommen.


----------



## nulchking (8. November 2010)

Hatte dieses komische Media Boost Dingen auch drauf gehabt, danke für die Infos habs sofort runtergeschmissen 

@topic:
Wenn ich bei einem F2P MMO noch nichtmal ein bisschen PvP machen kann interessierts mich eigentlich null, von daher bleib ich dann lieber bei anderen spielen


----------

